# انوكسانا لتجهيزات المطابخ المركزية



## رحمة (20 يناير 2012)

يشرفنا نحن شركة انوكسانا أن نضع بين أيديكم خبراتنا الطويلة في مجال صناعة معدات المطابخ المركزية للمطاعم والفنادق وكافة أعمال الاستانلس استيل وفق أفضل معايير الجودة


مهمتنا هي مساعدة الزبائن في اختيار أفضل المعدات والتجهيزات التي تلبي متطلباتهم مستخدمين معدات ذات صناعة عالية الجودة.


Manufacture of central kitchens


Manufacture of modern kitchen


Manufacturer of restaurant kitchens


شركة انوكسانا تصمم المخابز والمطابخ المركزية لعملاء الفنادق والمستشفيات والمطاعم والمجمعات


شركة انوكسانابنت قاعدة زبائن قوية نسبة لالتزامها لخدمات جيدة من حيث الابتكار والجودة


نحن نتواصل دائماً بتقديم الخدمات بعد البيع وذلك من خلال فريق الدعم والخدمة المؤهل الذي يستجيب لتساؤلات العملاء في الحال


كما أن مؤسستنا ولله الحمد حازت خلال فترة زمنية وجيزة على ثقة أكبر العملاء بفضل الله ثم بحرصنا الدائم على تقديم كل ما في وسعنا لخدمة عملائنا أياً كانت شريحتهم من المنشآت


Manufacture of central kitchens


Manufacture of modern kitchen


Manufacturer of restaurant kitchens​


كما أن للشركة سابقة أعمال مشرفة مع كبري الشركات والفنادق


وهذه نبذة عن مجال الاعمالوالمعدات التى تقوم بانتاجها وتنفيذها


· تقوم الشركة بتصميم وتصنيع وتوريد وتركيب وتشغيل وصيانةمشروعات المطابخ والمستشفيات والبواخر والاندية الرياضية


· تقوم الشركة باستيراد وتصنيع معدات الطهي (غاز وكهرباء) مثل البوتجازات ذات الشعلات المختلفة و البان ماري والجريلاتوالقلايات والتلتنج بان والبويلنج بان .........الخ
* تقوم الشركه بأستيراد معداتالمخابز والحلواني مثل العجانات والمضارب والفرادات وقطاعات العجين​


· تصنيع التجهيزات المحايدة مثل الأرفف والترابيزات والأحواض والأهوادوالكاونترات


للحجز والاستعلام


تيلفون


· 0096626081918 - 0096626082011 –


· 0096626082012 – 0096626082013



Fax: 0096626082014

Email: [email protected]​


ولمزيد من التفاصيل تفضلوا بزيارة موقعنا


· http://www.inoxana.com​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (20 يناير 2012)

*رد: انوكسانا لتجهيزات المطابخ المركزية*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

